# Anyone Help ?



## krztof (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone - this is my first post so please bear with me.....

I have recently inherited my Great Grandfather's pocket watch and would love to know a little more about it ( after doing a bit of research on the man himself I am rapidly discovering he was a bit of a rogue !!! )

All I know so far is that he came back with it from Argentina ( to where he had "done a runner" leaving his wife and kids behind with no explanation ! ) and that his initials are engraved on the front. The other markings are as follows:

On the inside of the front casing is stamped C.N ; 925 (silver ??) and another strange looking symbol I can't quite decipher.

These are repeated on the back outer casing and the back casing of the mechanism along with the letter b (lower case) in what looks like medievil script.

On the mechanism itself is stamped SS&Co with three triangles above the letters and just below that is stamped "SWISS MADE"

On the back of the mechanism casing is engraved "From Lamson Paragon (S.A.) Ltd Buenes Aires - from what I have gathered this was some sort of financial company although none of the research I have done links my Great Grandfather with this type of business !!

Any help anyone could give would be greatly appreciated - I tried taking photos but for one the quality is not too great and two, I don't know how to upload them into the forum or whether they would be too big !!

Many thanks in advance - K


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could try posting this request on the Pocket Watch section of the forum. Look further down! Pocket Watches are a specialist item, we do have one or two or three very knowledgeable guys who live down there, but don't often post up here :yes:

HTH a bit! Photos are almost essential, descriptions mean little compared with a good picture or two. 

Lamson Paragon was a company who produced specialised commercial stationery (amongst other similar items) like three-part or more invoices with interleaved carbons - these fitted into smallish metal cases or into cash till tops and sales assistants wrote in the item sold and value etc. There was a copy for the client, one for the busines, one for the business office and so on! There are still versions of these produced although electronics has taken over in many instances. The "S.A." part is simply the Spanish/Portuguese abbreviation for a limited company.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

SS&Co. ist for "Stauffer, Sons & Co", a well known watch manufacturer and trader. He was the main distributor for IWC pocket watches for the english market! Many of "his" watches were imported from the switzerland - as yours.

Perhaps you can show us some pictures, then perhaps we can say more.

"C.N" is unknown to me, perhaps the case maker!?

Andreas


----------



## krztof (Aug 8, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> SS&Co. ist for "Stauffer, Sons & Co", a well known watch manufacturer and trader. He was the main distributor for IWC pocket watches for the english market! Many of "his" watches were imported from the switzerland - as yours.
> 
> Perhaps you can show us some pictures, then perhaps we can say more.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info guys !!! I've already done a bit more research and things are hopefully, slowly coming together. I'm getting my 14 year old daughter to show me how to place pics in the post so it shouldn't be too long !!!!

K


----------



## krztof (Aug 8, 2010)

krztof said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > SS&Co. ist for "Stauffer, Sons & Co", a well known watch manufacturer and trader. He was the main distributor for IWC pocket watches for the english market! Many of "his" watches were imported from the switzerland - as yours.
> ...


Hopefully this works !!!

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t232/usagirluk/watch/


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, I know this movement, but I don't remember where I've seen it...


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The case markings are

CN= Charles Nicolet

Registration at London Assay Office as Charles Nicholet, trading as Stauffer, Son & Co, watch importers & manufacturers Charterhouse Street, Holborn, London

B = London date letter for 1917

The u in a circle = the london import mark

and the 925 being the stirling fitness mark.

Regards steve


----------



## krztof (Aug 8, 2010)

stevieb said:


> The case markings are
> 
> CN= Charles Nicolet
> 
> ...


Steve - many thanks for the information....does this mean the watch/casing would have been made in London and exported as I still have reason to believe my Great Grandfather received the watch in South America ??

K


----------

